# "Emergency!" Fans



## Rescue51 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is probably a dumb question, since most of you are medics, but is anyone else out there a fan of "Emergency!"? I am in love with this show, and it's the reason why I want to be a medic!!! I also have a youtube account dedicated to it if anyone's interested. http://www.youtube.com/user/Emergency1996?feature=mhee

~Rescue51


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

I enjoy watching it from time, but I can't say I'm a die hard fan.


----------



## Rescue51 (Apr 16, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I enjoy watching it from time, but I can't say I'm a die hard fan.



That's cool too!^_^


----------



## Imacho (Apr 16, 2012)

Randolph Mantooth was a keynote speaker at my paramedic academy graduation. We watched an episode everyday during lunch break. It was quite interesting to see him in person.


----------



## mm505 (Apr 16, 2012)

We used to watch the show while on duty just to pick out their mistakes!


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 16, 2012)

Second mm505, except we'd shout out as though they could hear us.

"Don't leave the Porta-Power!!!".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 16, 2012)

I still love emergency. One of my last partners was in his 20s and had never seen the show. Sacrilege.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't.


----------



## firetender (Apr 17, 2012)

*Rescue51, respond!*

...just keep in mind, that was a completely different landscape back then and any dreams you may have of entering a world like that when you enter the field are sure to be shattered!

I do think, though that it has a lot to teach us all about EMS. Here's a fun exercise that'll teach you a little about the industry and put  the show in perspective as a sketch of early high hopes:

Make a list of all the drugs and therapies that Johnny and Roy use to resuscitate people.

(Note the specific drugs that the story-lines have implied saved those lives.)

Subtract from them the drugs and therapies amongst them that are no longer being used.

(Note the specific drugs and therapies that have been banned as dangerous!)

See what's left.

Since you're gonna be watching the show a lot and I won't, I thought maybe you could teach us something!


----------



## Rescue51 (Apr 17, 2012)

firetender said:


> ...just keep in mind, that was a completely different landscape back then and any dreams you may have of entering a world like that when you enter the field are sure to be shattered!
> 
> I do think, though that it has a lot to teach us all about EMS. Here's a fun exercise that'll teach you a little about the industry and put  the show in perspective as a sketch of early high hopes:
> 
> ...



I'll try that when I can. Thnx!


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey OP start your first poll. Ask about their age and if the show inspired responders to start in EMS.


----------



## Rescue51 (Apr 17, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Hey OP start your first poll. Ask about their age and if the show inspired responders to start in EMS.



Um... this is dumb, but are you talking to me? IDK what OP means :wacko:


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 17, 2012)

Yep. "Original Poster", person who started the thread.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Apr 17, 2012)

Have never watched it.


----------



## Lozenger19 (Apr 17, 2012)

Rescue51 said:


> This is probably a dumb question, since most of you are medics, but is anyone else out there a fan of "Emergency!"? I am in love with this show, and it's the reason why I want to be a medic!!! I also have a youtube account dedicated to it if anyone's interested. http://www.youtube.com/user/Emergency1996?feature=mhee
> 
> ~Rescue51



I love it


----------



## KellyBracket (Apr 18, 2012)

A TV show called "Emergency!," eh? 

Intriguing, Perhaps I'll catch it on Netflix and report back.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 18, 2012)

KellyBracket said:


> A TV show called "Emergency!," eh?
> 
> Intriguing, Perhaps I'll catch it on Netflix and report back.



Right after you start an IV of D5w TKO, give 2 amps of sodium bicarb and insert an esophageal airway...


----------



## Pavehawk (Apr 18, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Right after you start an IV of D5w TKO, give 2 amps of sodium bicarb and insert an esophageal airway...



While using an old Datascope MD 2 monitor /defib and pitting the paddles by rubbing them together to spread the electrolyte jelly!!! I really am surprised we actually saved anyone back in the day... but we did, sometimes... with luck


----------



## Rescue51 (Apr 20, 2012)

KellyBracket said:


> A TV show called "Emergency!," eh?
> 
> Intriguing, Perhaps I'll catch it on Netflix and report back.



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 20, 2012)

Pavehawk said:


> I really am surprised we actually saved anyone back in the day... but we did, sometimes... with luck



Some of those :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s survived despite my best efforts of dumping every antiarrhythmic in the ACLS algorithm in them in less than 15 minutes from arriving on scene.


----------



## bstone (Apr 20, 2012)

I really want to see the pilot episode, but can't find it anywhere online. Netflix only has it on DVD delivery, not streaming.


----------



## Jon (Apr 22, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I still love emergency. One of my last partners was in his 20s and had never seen the show. Sacrilege.



I'm in my 20's and remember watching it growing up.

Then again, I also remember watching it one day in medic school (while folks were rotating through for practicals) - and about 1/3 of the class hadn't heard of it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2012)

Would it be sacrilegious to say I've never seen an episode of Emergency! ?

I've been meaning to watch it but don't have the time and lately haven't wanted anything to do with work in the rare moments I'm not actually at work.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Would it be sacrilegious to say I've never seen an episode of Emergency! ?
> 
> I've been meaning to watch it but don't have the time and lately haven't wanted anything to do with work in the rare moments I'm not actually at work.



Im right there with ya. I did watch 5min but thats it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 22, 2012)

Its a generational thing. I was a kid then. After school, my friends in the neighborhood used to play emergency Effecting "rescues" off my garage roof with an old tackle box, a lunch box spray painted orange with a telephone handset in it and a couple of toy store plastic fire helmets ... Oh man. Those were the days.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 22, 2012)

bstone said:


> I really want to see the pilot episode, but can't find it anywhere online. Netflix only has it on DVD delivery, not streaming.



Try Hulu


----------



## bstone (Apr 22, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Try Hulu



They have everything but the pilot episode.


----------



## Medic2409 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yep, I am a big fan.

I well remember watching it as a child, and must say that it is a big reason I was fascinated with the service as a child.  Added to that is that my fathers best friend in those days was a firefighter, and I got to go play on the apparatus, well, I've been hooked since childhood!


----------

